# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Reino Unido: nuevo modelo computacional ayuda a comprender los múltiples factores que afectan a las abejas

## Polinizaciones

*El programa permite predecir el desarrollo y la producción de miel bajo distintas condiciones ambientales y prácticas apícolas.*Un grupo de investigadores, liderados por la Profesora Juliet Orborne del Instituto del medio ambiente y sustentabilidad de la Universidad de Exeter, crearon un modelo computacional llamado BEEHAVE para investigar la pérdida de colonias de abejas y para identificar el mejor plan de acción para mejorar la salud de las abejas.Este modelo simula la vida de una colonia, incluyendo la postura de huevos de la reina, la alimentación y cuidado de las abejas nodrizas y la recolección de néctar y polen por parte de las abejas pecoreadoras.La profesora Osborne comentó que es un desafío comprender qué factores son los que más afectan el crecimiento y la supervivencia de las colonias. Esta es la primera oportunidad en la que se pueden simular el efecto de varios factores juntos como: la disponibilidad de alimento, la infestación de ácaros y las enfermedades en escalas de tiempo real. El modelo permitirá a los investigadores, apicultores y a cualquier interesado en las abejas, a predecir el desarrollo y la producción de miel bajo distintas condiciones ambientales y prácticas apícolas.Los primeros resultados muestran que las colonias infectadas con el ácaro de la Varroa pueden ser mucho más vulnerables a la escasez de alimentos, pero que los efectos provocados dentro de un año pueden ser sutiles y no percibidos por los apicultores durante las rutinas de manejo. El modelo muestra que esos efectos pueden acumularse durante los años siguientes llevando a una eventual falla de la colonia, si no se aplica un tratamiento efectivo contra la Varroa.Las simulaciones pueden ser usadas para investigar el potencial efecto de los pesticidas. La aplicación de este modelo, por parte de diversos grupos de interés, podría estimular el desarrollo de nuevos enfoques en el manejo de las abejas, en la evaluación de los riesgos de los plaguicidas y en la gestión del entorno.La ventaja es que cada uno de estos factores puede ser evaluado en un ambiente bajo distintas combinaciones, antes de ser probado en el campo. Si bien BEEHAVE es complejo matemáticamente, tiene un interfaz amigable y completamente accesible por lo que puede ser explorada y usada por una gran cantidad de personas interesadas.El proyecto fue financiado por un premio de asociación industrial del Biotechnology and Biological Sciences Research Council (BBSRC) junto al cofinanciamiento de Syngenta y fue publicado recientemente en el _Journal of Applied Ecology_.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de harina de lúcuma ganan preferencia en EEUU, Reino Unido y Australia Artículo: Intercambio comercial entre Reino Unido y Perú superará los US$416 millones este año Abejas Artículo: Maca peruana se posiciona en Corea, Canadá y Reino Unido Ventas de mandarinas a Reino Unido se incrementaron 68.2% durante el año 2008

----------

